# Wrexham is the baldest place in britain



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.redpassion.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/72761-wrexham-bald-capital-uk.html

research has shown this to be so.

Any balder towns that you can think of?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 2, 2011)

Baldock.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Apr 2, 2011)

Balderton


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 2, 2011)

Never had you down as a Red Passionista DC?

Do have a lot of baldies like. Give it five years and I will be amongst their massed and shiny ranks.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2011)

why would wrexham be so bald? I suspect this research is a vehicle for some product launch. But if i is true- why?


----------



## badlands (Apr 2, 2011)

proof that heavy drug use makes you bald

maybe


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 2, 2011)

you are the baldest place in Britain.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 2, 2011)

Chenobyl


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 2, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> why would wrexham be so bald? I suspect this research is a vehicle for some product launch. But if i is true- why?


 
Someplace has to be.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 2, 2011)

There was always a good deal of baldness in Wrexham, but most baldies would do their best to hide their condition.  Recently however it has become almost socially acceptable in some circles to sport a shiny pate, so they are beginning to emerge from their closets.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 2, 2011)

Baldness is so a-ok in Wrexham that many men of hair attempt to replicate the baldy look by going for the bic-razor style close-cut.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## niclas (Apr 4, 2011)

Moel famau

(bilingual joke alert)


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 4, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> Baldness is so a-ok in Wrexham that many men of hair attempt to replicate the baldy look by going for the bic-razor style close-cut.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 4, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 14535


 
Its hard to argue with jean-luc


----------



## 1927 (Apr 4, 2011)

Baddest Place surely, its a typo!


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 4, 2011)

I believe we also still lead the pack in Wales for teenage pregnancies and fatness. We're winners.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 4, 2011)

Is there any mileage in the theory that because it rains more in Wales the hair is beaten off of mens heads by almost imperceptible increments- this being so baldly obvious in wrexham. If any passing meteorologists can furnish me with rainfall data for wrexham I might be able to solve this mystery.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 4, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Is there any mileage in the theory that because it rains more in Wales the hair is beaten off of mens heads by almost imperceptible increments- this being so baldly obvious in wrexham. If any passing meteorologists can furnish me with rainfall data for wrexham I might be able to solve this mystery.


 
If this theory was true then Blaenau Ffestiniog would be well out in front.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 4, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> why would wrexham be so bald? I suspect this research is a vehicle for some product launch. But if i is true- why?


 
Robbie Savage nicked all the hair before he skipped town for Championship "glory"


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 4, 2011)

It doesn't rain that much in Wrexham.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 4, 2011)

In fact, in my mind, Wrexham isn't really in Wales at all. It's part of Cheshire.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 4, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> In fact, in my mind, Wrexham isn't really in Wales at all. It's part of Cheshire.


 
Fuck you


----------



## agricola (Apr 4, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> In fact, in my mind, Wrexham isn't really in Wales at all. It's part of Cheshire.


 
Was it you who claimed Cofis were basically irish?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 5, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> In fact, in my mind, Wrexham isn't really in Wales at all. It's part of Cheshire.


 
The shit part of Cheshire at that.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> The shit part of Cheshire at that.


 
Crewe?


----------



## agricola (Apr 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> The shit part of Cheshire at that.


 
It is a low bar to get over, but Wrexham is much nicer than Ellesmere Port, Runcorn or sundry other shiteholes that Chester people refuse to believe share the same county as them.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 5, 2011)

agricola said:


> It is a low bar to get over, but Wrexham is much nicer than Ellesmere Port, Runcorn or sundry other shiteholes that Chester people refuse to believe share the same county as them.


 
Fed is _one of them_


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 5, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> Crewe?


 
I didn't grow up there, merely lived there for a year....


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 5, 2011)

agricola said:


> It is a low bar to get over, but Wrexham is much nicer than Ellesmere Port, Runcorn or sundry other shiteholes that Chester people refuse to believe share the same county as them.


 
Connahs Quay, Shotton, Rhyl, Prestatyn, Mancot, Queensferry........ To name but a few.


----------



## agricola (Apr 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Connahs Quay, Shotton, Rhyl, Prestatyn, Mancot, Queensferry........ To name but a few.


 
The worst parts of Queensferry are better than the best parts of Ellesmere Port.   I once went on a bus to Cheshire Oaks that had to stop in Ellesmere Port, never in my life have I seen so many of the white underclass stereotypes of the Daily Mail gathered together in one place.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 5, 2011)

agricola said:


> The worst parts of Queensferry are better than the best parts of Ellesmere Port.   I once went on a bus to Cheshire Oaks that had to stop in Ellesmere Port, *never in my life have I seen so many of the white underclass stereotypes of the Daily Mail gathered together in one place*.


 
It was grim on that bus then?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Connahs Quay, Shotton, Rhyl, Prestatyn, Mancot, Queensferry........ To name but a few.


 
None of these places are in Wrexham though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2011)

They need supplies of that caffeine shampoo. Or a wig shop.


----------



## Ivana Nap (Apr 5, 2011)

I was always convinced the blokes were all so short because of the mines, perhaps they got the baldness from scrapping their heads on the mine roofs? I escaped the land of the dwarfs when I was 18.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 5, 2011)

racist


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 5, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> None of these places are in Wrexham though


 
No, but they are all in Cheshire, just like Wrexham.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 5, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> No, but they are all in Cheshire, just like Wrexham.


 
Yes, the shite part of Cheshire. So shite we forced to Welsh to have it.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 5, 2011)

Chester City's ground is in Wales. As such they have another shite non-lceague team to go with Wrexham.


----------



## agricola (Apr 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> It was grim on that bus then?


 
It was (there was a drunk bloke who claimed to have been wrongfully dismissed from Airbus, it was 10 in the morning and he had finished one and started another can of special brew between Buckley and Queensferry hospital), but even that paled before the folk seen in and around Ellesmere Port bus station.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Chester City's ground is in Wales. As such they have another shite non-lceague team to go with Wrexham.


 
Half and half akshally


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 5, 2011)

Fuck Cheshire.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 5, 2011)

Big county.....


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 5, 2011)

agricola said:


> It was (there was a drunk bloke who claimed to have been wrongfully dismissed from Airbus, it was 10 in the morning and he had finished one and started another can of special brew between Buckley and Queensferry hospital), *but even that paled before the folk seen in and around Ellesmere Port bus station*.


 
That was all the Connahs Quay folk wanting to return home.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 5, 2011)

Plastic Roman


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 5, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> Plastic Roman


 
Gog

Btw, is your plastic Livornesi/Veronesi mate back yet?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Gog
> 
> Btw, is your plastic Livornesi/Veronesi mate back yet?


 
Nah, not yet I don't think...


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 5, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> Nah, not yet I don't think...


 
Lads I know who were over with him are back here I think.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Lads I know who were over with him are back here I think.


 
He's probably just avoiding me then. Understandable really.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 5, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> He's probably just avoiding me then. Understandable really.


 
True.


----------

